# Private Cantonese and Mandarin tutor



## nunuli (Jun 16, 2014)

My name is Daniel and I am undergraduate student in Vancouver, Canada. I am specialized in tutoring and I offer private lessons in oral Cantonese and Mandarin, especially in business use, in Hong Kong. I can help in practice for Cantonese or Mandarin business presentation as well. 

Rate: HKD200/hr


----------

